# IKEA PAX systems :)



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wondering who has the IKEA PAX system wardrobes as their RUB stack etc? 

Im thinking of using them for one whole wall and storing Exos on the bottom, RUBs on one entire end and books on the remaining shelves. Are the shelves this customisable? And what are your general opinions of it?

Im also considering converting part of it into a viv for my arboreal reps (not together but a couple of arboreal conversions. Would this work? 

Thanks for any info


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

I have this system and yeah it works good. You can put the shelves at any height you like with a few screws etc. you can convert the shelves into separate vivs easy enough. I couldn't recommend this more. It's great.


----------



## kormakid (Sep 21, 2011)

just put one together myself. will work well and cost me £185 for unit,shelves and tubs bargain


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Can someone post a link please


----------



## kormakid (Sep 21, 2011)

potter556 said:


> Can someone post a link please


PAX Wardrobe frame - white, 100x58x236 cm - IKEA


add shelves PAX Shelf - white, 50x58 cm - IKEA

and tubs 50ltr
KOMPLEMENT Box - 100x58x18 cm - IKEA

hope this helps : victory:


----------



## kormakid (Sep 21, 2011)

kormakid said:


> PAX Wardrobe frame - white, 100x58x236 cm - IKEA
> 
> 
> add shelves PAX Shelf - white, 50x58 cm - IKEA
> ...



just adjust sizes to your own desires


----------



## craftyfeeling (Jan 13, 2012)

I have just helped a friend build one into two vivs for her Chameleons and its fab so easy as well just make sure you put it where it will stay cause not easily moved.


----------

